

Q about car-circularity - paul_reiners

Is the following list car-circular?:<p><pre><code>  (((1 2 3)) 4 . #7=(((5 . #7#))))
</code></pre>
If so, why?
======
paul_reiners
I don't think it is, but I saw a test case here claiming it is:

[http://www.cs.northwestern.edu/academics/courses/325/program...](http://www.cs.northwestern.edu/academics/courses/325/programs/exercise-
tests.lisp)

